# Hi



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi all, new member, old coffee drinker.

Used to be a member on TooMuchCoffee and bought some of my first gear there, I had a nice shiny Ponte Vecchio Lusso, and a 2nd hand Mazzer Mini I picked up off gumtree or something like that. I don't have anything right now except a porlex & aeropress but looking to get some 2nd hand espresso gear again, which is why I've joined here. TMC seems fairly quiet nowadays, any ex-TMC peeps around here?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Ben. What are you looking for?


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Not sure yet, I want a decent grinder but not as huge as the mazzer, something like a vario or eureka mignon. But I'm not too hot on current grinder technology, so any other suggestions in that ballpark would be appreciated.







As for machine as long as it will do an espresso and some reasonable steam I'll be happy - the ponte vecchio lusso was nice and quiet and chucked out steam like nobody's business, wouldn't mind another one of those. Or a rancilio silvia, or even a gaggia classic, those are the main ones I'm keeping an eye out for.


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Just noticed it wasn't a mazzer mini but a super jolly that I had before. I was wondering why something called "mini" was so huge and went and checked my old emails, hehe.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Ben


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Ben and welcome

not sure on location but there was a full set up for sale on gumtree yesterday gaggia Classic all bits and bobs and mignon £300 seemed like a steal

however mignon was orange:mad: or I'd of had it lol


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes just saw it! It's miles away though and they don't want to send by courier (and I don't know if I'd want to buy it without taking a look first, unless it was someone trusted from here or TMC).


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Bennicus said:


> Yes just saw it! It's miles away though and they don't want to send by courier (and I don't know if I'd want to buy it without taking a look first, unless it was someone trusted from here or TMC).


Got to admit I'd be a bit wary as well unless you can get there too see it. Then there's convincing the Mrs to have the bright orange grinder on show as well think I'll stick with paying full price lol


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Dunfermline.


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Sounds like Dunfermline is the place to be round here


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Fife is the kingdom of fun.


----------

